# Treeing Feist



## BigCats (Mar 10, 2013)

I used to cook hunt 3 to 4 times a week, after my uncle passed I got out of it then got married and had kids now having a 14 year old son and 3.5 year old girls its hard to get out at night ,so my son has been after me to go squirrel hunting and the last fwe week ive been helping a friend with his Jack Russell  trying to get him treeing  squirrels its got the blood pumping so im thinking of getting us a feist my question is are these dogs good with kids ,I want him to be a family pet as well as be able to load up and hit the woods any thoughts or suggestions would help thanks.


----------



## state159 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd suggest getting a finished feist (I prefer females) and try the dog out in all kinds of ways. Some dogs don't do well with other dogs along, some do. Some dogs don't like to hunt with strangers/kids. Dogs are like humans in lots of ways; everyone have different personalities. Pups are nice but there's a lot of walking/leading/feeding/training before the dog makes it to be a squirrel dog and most kids burn out because they can't kill any squirrels right from the start. Hope this helps.


----------



## Casey S (Mar 10, 2013)

X 2 x 2 x 2


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 10, 2013)

I agree.
If you can afford it , a finished dog is the way to go.Try your prospect in the woods before you buy.


----------



## Brian Groce (Mar 10, 2013)

Great family dogs.
As stated there are many miles of walking before a pup becomes a squirrel dog.


----------



## BigCats (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks that's what I dI'd with my first coon dog got already trained made for alot less headaches for sure, thanks again anyone know some good breeders around lincolnton


----------



## BigCats (Mar 13, 2013)

Had someone suggest a Parnell cur ,has anyone hunted one how do they compare to the feist


----------



## xjd33x (Mar 13, 2013)

Jack russels usually won't tree. They were bred to do ground work.


----------



## BigCats (Mar 13, 2013)

I have read lots of good reviews on both dogs I like the confidence Parnell has in his dogs ill just keep researching the two breeds


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 14, 2013)

There wide selection of dogs for sale over at sqdog.com, if you are willing to travel  !! Alot of the guys from here in Ga. that mess with 'em hang over there and post some dogs for sale from time to time.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Mar 14, 2013)

http://bargerdogs.com/

http://www.jazzfeists.com/


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Mar 14, 2013)

A Carolina cur is a good dog.  THere are a few guys up in SC that bred them.  Mr. Parnell normally has a liter of Feist pup around.  Parnell's are a smaller bred than most feist.  They tree early, had one that treed at 4.5 months.  They do hunt hard.  He is a nice feller too.


----------

